# Just saying hi again to the team from <Meteorrock>



## meteorrock (Jul 28, 2013)

I want to thank the FreeBSD team for their recent work on helping me with a developers problem I had. Those in the know, know what transpired. Thanks guys I love you. 

This goes out to @DutchDaemon and crew. 

I am one of the fewest young females in unix development. So be gentle guys. 

Check those /var/logs/ because we are going Kang. Those in the know, remember this chat when we won. 

Love 

<meteorrock>


----------

